# COVID variants B4 and B5 are becoming dominant because they escape immunity, both vaccine and natural



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2022)

Especially variant B5, expected to become most dominant. According to data, neither the vaccine, vaccine + boosters, nor even previous infection offer good protection against these two variants. 

Also, doctors expect a particularly bad flu season because people have been secluded for over 2 years, weakening their resistance to infectious viruses, and young children have had little to no exposure at all, and haven't _built_ immunity, so they're expected to be especially vulnerable.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2022)

It looks like this Covid is going to be around for quite some time to come.  It will probably mutate faster than the drug companies can modify their vaccines.  Millions of people have given up on any recommendations such as masking and keeping distant, so the virus has plenty of "hosts".


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2022)

Don M. said:


> It looks like this Covid is going to be around for quite some time to come.  It will probably mutate faster than the drug companies can modify their vaccines.  Millions of people have given up on any recommendations such as masking and keeping distant, so the virus has plenty of "hosts".


Everyone seems less concerned about travel, too; another sure spreader. But we need the exposure, imo, especially while this one doesn't cause as much severe illness and death. I'm not suggesting going out and intentionally getting BA4 or 5, but I think that being out while it's on surfaces and in the air is exposure. Pretty sure that's how we get colds and flu.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

This thing just keeps mutating, I doubt very much that we will ever get on top of it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 25, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Especially variant B5, expected to become most dominant. According to data, neither the vaccine, vaccine + boosters, nor even previous infection offer good protection against these two variants.
> 
> Also, doctors expect a particularly bad flu season because people have been secluded for over 2 years, weakening their resistance to infectious viruses, and young children have had little to no exposure at all, and haven't _built_ immunity, so they're expected to be especially vulnerable.


My previous response was incorrect.  The B5 variant is just now showing up in my area.  I'm happy to have been wrong. More likely, my family had BA 2 or BA 2.12.1.   Though not relative to the USA, the videos are informative.  I thank you for posting.  Covid is no laughing matter.  It's been over a month and while symptoms have subsided, I am still sleeping way too much.  If I was still working, there is no way that I could be at the job.



https://www.npr.org/2022/06/08/1103...ew-covid-vaccine-is-effective-against-omicron

"BA.4 and BA.5 have been steadily gaining ground in the U.S., and experts worry about the subvariants' ability to dodge immunity and cause more reinfections. There are concerns that they may also cause more severe illness."

But, Moderna is working on a new vaccine, possibly available in the fall, that hopefully will do a better job on the variants.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 25, 2022)

I am still doing the masking wearing, hand washing, staying away from people as much as possible. I know that sooner or later I will get it but I am not looking forward to it.  Going for a second booster tomorrow


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 25, 2022)

I still wear a mask when I'm in public and I'll be getting my second booster soon. And I don't get my science from YouTube quacks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I still wear a mask when I'm in public and I'll be getting my second booster soon. And I don't get my science from YouTube quacks.


Two of the guys in the videos have medical PhDs, one is a physician, the other a nurse instructor. I'm not familiar with the 3rd guy....he was recommended.

They only show data from a Harvard study, and comments and views about Harvard's findings from the CDC, some medical journals, and national health services.

The videos aren't political or biased. Just data and details about how the Harvard study was done and their data....charts and graphs that show their findings. 

According to their findings and the data, your 2nd booster will protect you _fairly well_ from the B5 variant for about 2 weeks. The B5 variant should literally be going viral in the US right about then.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

Has there ever been a virus like this....with so many variations, and variety of symptoms?
By the way, are you aware that polio is now here in England? It was detected in sewage samples, which suggests that the sufferers have not consulted a doctor. The conclusion is that it is illegal immigrants who have brought it in.


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2022)

I never understood why the bio-scientists quit working on producing better vaccines. Maybe that’s not a good way of putting it, but I would think that with the initial vaccines still not 100% effective, why aren’t better vaccines being developed?


----------



## Remy (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm still wearing my mask. An N95 when out in public. I wear one at work and have been exposed.

When we went down to the blue surgical masks at work because our building was clear (didn't last of coarse) we did have the regular flu going around. Just worked the one shift and I got it. It was gratefully a short version. I only felt really bad for about 13 hours and then I could keep water down. But that blue mask did nothing it seems. I was in very close contact with people who had the flu. No social distancing in my job.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm still wearing my mask. An N95 when out in public. I wear one at work and have been exposed.
> 
> When we went down to the blue surgical masks at work because our building was clear (didn't last of coarse) we did have the regular flu going around. Just worked the one shift and I got it. It was gratefully a short version. I only felt really bad for about 13 hours and then I could keep water down. But that blue mask did nothing it seems. I was in very close contact with people who had the flu. No social distancing in my job.


I still don't understand why people wear those (usually) blue medical masks, especially medical personnel. There are obvious gaps in them. One of the first animated illustrations I saw of how the fine particles of the COVID virus spread it made me realize how easily the virus could sneak into the openings in those masks. I was given a KN95 and immediately ordered more. I have not gotten COVID although I have been exposed. 

I'm glad the flu didn't affect you too badly and didn't last long Remy. Too bad you are unable to socially distance at work.


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Has there ever been a virus like this....with so many variations, and variety of symptoms?
> By the way, are you aware that polio is now here in England? It was detected in sewage samples, which suggests that the sufferers have not consulted a doctor. The conclusion is that it is illegal immigrants who have brought it in.


I'm sure the sewage isn't very happy about that.


----------



## Michael Z (Jun 29, 2022)

Practice good health and live your life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

I still want to know what happened to BA 3? Why did they skep from BA 2 to BA 4 & 5?  This article asks should we get boosters now or wait. It has information on the upcoming new vaccines but leaves answering the question up to each individual's discretion
https://theconversation.com/should-...o-immunologists-help-weigh-the-options-184809


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 29, 2022)

oldman said:


> I never understood why the bio-scientists quit working on producing better vaccines. Maybe that’s not a good way of putting it, but I would think that with the initial vaccines still not 100% effective, why aren’t better vaccines being developed?



I think they are.  One area of concern is that they do not want to lose the strong protetion against serious disease and death that the current vaccines are providing.   If they focus too much on stopping the latest Onmicron variations, they fear they might lose this strong protection if they are not careful.   It's tough work, and nothing is guaranteed.  So lots of testing is needed.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 29, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm still wearing my mask. An N95 when out in public. I wear one at work and have been exposed.
> <snip>
> But that blue mask did nothing it seems. I was in very close contact with people who had the flu. No social distancing in my job.


Yes, those blue masks are no that great. Better than nothing but that is not saying much. 

What we really need is to improve ventilation in buildings. That would help a lot and not only with Covid.   I found one style of N95 mask that works well for me. I wear it whenever I am indoors in a situation with poor air circulation and lots of people.  So far that has worked form me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Especially variant B5, expected to become most dominant. According to data, neither the vaccine, vaccine + boosters, nor even previous infection offer good protection against these two variants.
> 
> Also, doctors expect a particularly bad flu season because people have been secluded for over 2 years, weakening their resistance to infectious viruses, and young children have had little to no exposure at all, and haven't _built_ immunity, so they're expected to be especially vulnerable.


Thanks for the good news


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for the good news


Based upon my empirical observations, there is no doubt in my mind that we are in a new wave of *Covid infections*.   I know a number of people who never had Covid before  and have finally come down with it. And, I know a number of people that have had the disease for the 2nd time. 

Thankfully, *deaths and hospitalization are not tracking upwards* with the infection rate. The vaccines are still doing a good job of keeping the hospitalization and death rates down.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2022)

We're almost due for our 2nd booster, but the latest variants seem to be circumventing the current boosters, and the drug companies are working on a new vaccine that supposedly addresses these variants....so, we're kind of waiting to see when/if the new vaccines will be available anytime soon before we take the next shot.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We're almost due for our 2nd booster, but the latest variants seem to be circumventing the current boosters, and the drug companies are working on a new vaccine that supposedly addresses these variants....so, we're kind of waiting to see when/if the new vaccines will be available anytime soon before we take the next shot.


That's a good idea, Don.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Based upon my empirical observations, there is no doubt in my mind that we are in a new wave of *Covid infections*.   I know a number of people who never had Covid before  and have finally come down with it. And, I know a number of people that have had the disease for the 2nd time.
> 
> Thankfully, *deaths and hospitalization are not tracking upwards* with the infection rate. The vaccines are still doing a good job of keeping the hospitalization and death rates down.


According to data from the most recent studies, the new covid variants are "escaping immunity"....the vaccine and natural immunity _do not offer protection_. The numbers of hospitalizations and deaths are dropping because the "new covid" is far less virulent...does not cause severe symptoms. 

People with comorbidities may still be vulnerable, but unfortunately, the FDA and CDC either don't have that data or are not showing it.


----------



## David777 (Jun 30, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-wors...we-update-our-vaccines-in-time-131933423.html
snippets:

_...Despite concerns about “scant” data about whether bivalent boosters (equal parts original strain and Omicron) work better than monovalent boosters (100% Omicron), and about whether it’s worth waiting for Novavax’s promising non-mRNA vaccine to hit the market, the panel mostly agreed that *BA.4/BA.5 boosters* make sense. The FDA is leaning that way as well. *Pfizer* said it was “prepared” to deliver the new boosters by the *first week of October*; Moderna, by the last week of October or early November — “assuming no clinical data requirements.”

That means no human trials — just animal trials and laboratory tests. That might sound scary to some, but regulators already use the same accelerated process to update the flu vaccine each year — and there is no mechanism by which minor mRNA tweaks will make revised Pfizer and Moderna shots any less safe than the billions of doses administered so far worldwide. Otherwise, the U.S. will miss its fall-winter deadline, and the fast-evolving virus will continue to outrun the vaccines..._

Amazing medical and technical science protecting we earth monkeys.  Much thanks to you virus scientists!  Consider potentially at some point there could be returns to restrictions being in public including airline, train, bus travel, schools, and and long list of other things we've learned.  Wiser in round two but at some point, the global economy weirds, shipping lapses, then millions in poor third world begin starving before the UN is effective because many humans are no  longer are supported by local food supplies.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Has there ever been a virus like this....with so many variations, and variety of symptoms?
> By the way, are you aware that polio is now here in England? It was detected in sewage samples, which suggests that the sufferers have not consulted a doctor. The conclusion is that it is illegal immigrants who have brought it in.


I imagine that flu probably has as many variations. That's why we have to keep getting various versions of the flu shot every year.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> According to their findings and the data, your 2nd booster will protect you _fairly well_ from the B5 variant for about 2 weeks. The B5 variant should literally be going viral in the US right about then.


Yes but.
A half century ago in classes about 'data' or 'statistics' it was shown clearly that they can show anything they want to from the manipulation of or use of the data, even if it is a false and harmful result to deceive people everywhere.

With no math classes, no science classes, no health classes at all,  seven or more tribes around the world stayed much healthier than so-called educated hu-mans have been for a century now.  
The Hunza tribe is the only specific one I remember , and as 'civilised' white man broght 'progress to them,  they got sicker every year from it.


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Yes but.
> A half century ago in classes about 'data' or 'statistics' it was shown clearly that they can show anything they want to from the manipulation of or use of the data, even if it is a false and harmful result to deceive people everywhere.
> 
> With no math classes, no science classes, no health classes at all,  seven or more tribes around the world stayed much healthier than so-called educated hu-mans have been for a century now.
> The Hunza tribe is the only specific one I remember , and as 'civilised' white man broght 'progress to them,  they got sicker every year from it.


I read about the Hunza people years ago.  Quite telling.  
The average life expectancy of the Hunza people is said to be *100 years, while some also exceed 120*. This, notably, has been a mystery for several scientists and doctors in the world. Many researchers have also lived with the Hunza people to find about their life expectancy.
Apr 24, 2021.
https://zeenews.india.com/photos/wo...is-planet-curious-case-of-hunza-tribe-2357101


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I imagine that flu probably has as many variations. That's why we have to keep getting various versions of the flu shot every year.


That's probably why it doesn't work, either.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> The average life expectancy of the Hunza people is said to be *100 years, while some also exceed 120*. This, notably, has been a mystery for several scientists and doctors in the world.


May well be a secret/ unknown/ mystery to all who depend on lies for their livelihood,  but for those who eagerly and fervently search for the truth all the time 
it has been well known for centuries.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Yes but.
> A half century ago in classes about 'data' or 'statistics' it was shown clearly that they can show anything they want to from the manipulation of or use of the data, even if it is a false and harmful result to deceive people everywhere.
> 
> With no math classes, no science classes, no health classes at all,  seven or more tribes around the world stayed much healthier than so-called educated hu-mans have been for a century now.
> The Hunza tribe is the only specific one I remember , and as 'civilised' white man broght 'progress to them,  they got sicker every year from it.


The data in the vids I posted are from studies done by people who have no skin in the game whatsoever. Otherwise, I wouldn't have posted them. The vids do show opinions about the data from people who _do_ have skin in the game, but it's very good to know which of those people are attempting to minimize or even ignore the data. And it's very clear some of them did exactly that.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The data in the vids I posted are from studies done by people who have no skin in the game whatsoever.


That's the standard party line.   No more valid than any political statement,  especially when the evidence is so great against them,  and they repeatedly changed their story several times a year, or even in a month or a week....
The people often remark how shifty/shady politicians are, no matter what party, like lawyers.
Same with corporations that care not for the common people, the land, the safety, and so on.
See, not only the data is unreliable, and what it is used for, 
but the whole system was like loaded dice to start with - the outcome pre-determined and not honest at all.   Then they might even admit a few errors,  so as to look tolerant or as if 'oops' we made a mistake over there,  but not overall.
Don't trust them .


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> That's the standard party line.   No more valid than any political statement,  especially when the evidence is so great against them,  and they repeatedly changed their story several times a year, or even in a month or a week....
> The people often remark how shifty/shady politicians are, no matter what party, like lawyers.
> Same with corporations that care not for the common people, the land, the safety, and so on.
> See, not only the data is unreliable, and what it is used for,
> ...


Okie Dokie.

I completely trust what I posted. It's obvious you didn't watch any of the 3 videos, which doesn't matter to me...it's all good.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> I read about the Hunza people years ago.  Quite telling.
> The average life expectancy of the Hunza people is said to be *100 years, while some also exceed 120*. This, notably, has been a mystery for several scientists and doctors in the world. Many researchers have also lived with the Hunza people to find about their life expectancy.
> Apr 24, 2021.
> https://zeenews.india.com/photos/wo...is-planet-curious-case-of-hunza-tribe-2357101


Years, decades, even centuries ago,  
there was available much information,  biographies and autobiographies,  published in real books and pamphlets and papers,   showing simply the results or what was seen,  who was healthy,  who was sick, and why.   
Many groups avoided plagues ,  but where is the story on them today ?  They did not need nor even have drugs yet.   
The Engineer who succeeded in wiping out yellow fever and malaria, if I remember the two very contagious diseases that stopped the first engineer who tried to build the Panama Canal,  
did so without drugs,  simply doing what always worked/works - cleaning up.  Eliminate the swamps.  And a few (or many?) other simple measures .  
How did DOCTORS stop women from dying after giving birth, and babies born too,  when they were losing ten times as many or more than midwifes long ago ? 
By washing their hands between the morgue - dead bodies - and delivering babies.
But FIRST 
for fifty years or so THEY LAUGHED at the doctor who warned them to wash their hands.
For fifty years women and babies died needlessly because the doctors wouldn't/didn't 
think they needed to/ wash their hands.
HEALTH is still a mystery to controolled doctors.  
HEALTH is simple, still,  to honest ones.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I completely trust what I posted. It's obvious you didn't watch any of the 3 videos, which doesn't matter to me...it's all good.


When you find out that the premise/ starting points and/or assumptions are false,  
you won't trust them at all after that,  for anything.
Even if you don't see their presentations after that,  just knowing where they come from is more than enough not to trust them.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

For over a hundred years,  the myth of the germ theory,  and of the virus theory,  has been proven a false propaganda by those making money, tons of money from it.    
It doesn't take long when searched for to find the evidence, for now.   
Censorship is more and more every day,  so don't wait too long or you may never find the truth.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> When you find out that the premise/ starting points and/or assumptions are false,
> you won't trust them at all after that,  for anything.
> Even if you don't see their presentations after that,  just knowing where they come from is more than enough not to trust them.


Dude. None of the data discussed in the videos came from any sort of corporation, manufacturer, private party, or political affiliate.

We good?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Dude. None of the data discussed in the videos came from any sort of corporation, manufacturer, private party, or political affiliate.
> 
> We good?


No.    Later I'll look at it , God Willing,  to see if they even have a leg to stand on at all.  So far, though, for the last century or so,  none of that information has been proven truthful nor honest,  nor with good motives.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

That is just the strangest thing. @Just Jeff does not even watch the videos Frank put up but still has so much to say?????


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 2, 2022)

Life is short!  Time to move on.  Let it go!  Stop playing the media power game to generate fear and to control us.  The world is on the move.  People are cruising in huge ships with thousands of other people.  Alaska and the Yukon are packed with huge RV on the highways.  one of them are hiding under their beds or in their closes and none of them are dead on the highways.  In the last 24 days I have travelled over 5,000 km of highways and I have not found one dead body.  Amazing?


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Life is short!  Time to move on.  Let it go!  Stop playing the media power game to generate fear and to control us.  The world is on the move.  People are cruising in huge ships with thousands of other people.  Alaska and the Yukon are packed with huge RV on the highways.  one of them are hiding under their beds or in their closes and none of them are dead on the highways.  In the last 24 days I have travelled over 5,000 km of highways and I have not found one dead body.  Amazing?


No dead bodies?
Not even in refrigerated meat trucks?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> No dead bodies?
> Not even in refrigerated meat trucks?


You must be thinking of the Mexican border?  Perhaps your thinking of that truck that was coming on the ferry from Holland to the UK and they found a lot of dead bodies.  I don't know why this is happening because Canada's Prime Minister says there are 3 million visa applications to be processed.  Boy, or Boy!  I can hardly wait.  It wouldn't be long that we will all be singing Christmas Carols in Punjabi.  Oh, maybe not as Christmas is considered by some to be "politically incorrect."  So, maybe no more songs about Jesus being born but perhaps songs about a red reindeer or a snowman called "Frosty" would be acceptable to all Canadians; new and old?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> I read about the Hunza people years ago.  Quite telling.
> The average life expectancy of the Hunza people is said to be *100 years, while some also exceed 120*. This, notably, has been a mystery for several scientists and doctors in the world. Many researchers have also lived with the Hunza people to find about their life expectancy.
> Apr 24, 2021.
> https://zeenews.india.com/photos/wo...is-planet-curious-case-of-hunza-tribe-2357101


Well,   I went ahead and watched enough of the vids in the op to verify,  

overall they are advocating harming more children and more adults.


----------

